
The Setup: John McAfee - ahemphill
http://john.mcafee.usesthis.com/
======
primitivesuave
It's easy to hate on him now, but when you're 68 years old you just might wish
you looked young and did badass shit like John McAfee.

------
aortega
"My favorite real-time software is the XM153 remote control software that
comes standard with the XM153 50 caliber machine gun. It is solid, never
crashes, easy to use and easy to install."

If you don't appreciate the genius of that answer you are dead inside.

BTW it's obviously a fake.

~~~
kenrikm
The video is priceless.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bKgf5PaBzyg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bKgf5PaBzyg)
The guy is completely insane.

~~~
dbecker
_The guy is completely insane._

Or he just likes attention and knows how to get it.

------
TrainedMonkey
Nice try Samsung. Not falling for any more of your "viral" commercials.

------
andreastt
Why yes. My primary tool is the M1A1 Flamethrower. It does wonders for
spreading my development philosophy which is my own variant of FDD; fear-
driven development.

~~~
kabdib
Also, it makes people Agile, with a capital 'A'.

------
rdl
The funny thing is that is a fucking GSG-5 .22lr mockery of the HK MP5, with a
fake suppressor attached to make it legal as a rifle (16"), in his photo.

That's like posing with a "mac" from fisher price.

~~~
yukichan
If this fisher price thing is loaded, pointed at someone, and you pull the
trigger will it hurt or possibly even kill that someone?

Another question: if a bunch of well trained delta force operatives went up
against an equally numbered random thugs where delta force had the fisher
price thing and the thugs had whatever you said was better, who would win you
think?

I don't get some people's attitudes when it comes to guns.

~~~
wyager
>If this fisher price thing is loaded, pointed at someone, and you pull the
trigger will it hurt or possibly even kill that someone?

Yeah, and a Raspberry Pi is a perfectly good computer. I just choose to use a
laptop instead because sometimes a bit more oomph is practical.

------
geedew
John McAfee is crazy and any listening to his rants is a waste of time. I
unfortunately read this one thinking it was actually a parody, but since there
was no punchline, I realize now I've been suckered into another pointless
article. I'm still in disbelief that bragging about a gun is actually coming
from a 68 year old man(boy?).

~~~
sp332
Read between the lines - it's not bragging, it's a pointed threat.

~~~
PhasmaFelis
It's _trying_ to be a "pointed threat," but it's really pompous, swaggering
machismo, which we might as well call "bragging."

(Assuming it's real, of course. Poe's Law is in effect.)

------
baddox
Well that's surreal. I took a moment to check if this was a parody, a la The
Onion.

~~~
jjoonathan
I shudder to imagine the lengths one would have to go to in order to parody
John McAfee.

~~~
baddox
True. It's probably easier, and equally effective, to arrange an interview.

------
Jun8
"They allow me to solve 2nd order partial differential equations in my head
and to spontaneously create 4 dimensional images of software structures that I
can mentally manipulate."

Dude, teach me! But seriously, although the first boast is pretty much BS, I
was surprised to learn that there is actually something called software
visualization, albeit in 3D:
[http://www.cs.colostate.edu/~bieman/Pubs/StaplesBieman99.pdf](http://www.cs.colostate.edu/~bieman/Pubs/StaplesBieman99.pdf)
If only the authors knew about the "smart drugs"!

Anybody know more about this topic?

~~~
chillingeffect
1\. If McAffee could differentiate y = x^2, I'd be surprised.

2\. Although it sounds intense, a 2nd order partial differential equation
represents either an oscillating sinusoid, a decaying or growing exponential,
the product of the two, or a trivial solution: a constant.

Ever pulled on a spring and let it bounced back and forth a few times until it
came to rest? Congratulations, you've just "visualized" a 2nd order partial
differential equation. Same thing (,Leon). I learned thisin high school 20
years ago and it was invented/discovered hundreds of years ago. It's much
harder to actually solve than to "visualize." And it's much harder to apply,
to combine with harder math (try solve the wave equation!), etc.

3\. 4 dimensional images of software structures (during sex). If you can
imagine a call graph in 2-d (doxygen/dot), then imagine the same call graph in
3-d (not flattened), then imagine the same call graph at several moments in
time, like a multiple exposure image, congratulations, you've just
spontaneously created a 4-dimensional image of a software structure. No
phenethylamines needed.

McAffee is all bullshit marketing, swagger and trying to sound deep, tough and
cool. If you read his backlog of attempts to do anything on his own on
bluelight.ru, you'd feel sorry for the poor guy. He could barely synthesize
meth and ecstacy under ideal conditions.

Whatever happened to his B.S. plan to provide a secure anonymyity VPN
blackbox-whatever from six months ago? [1]

[1] [http://www.pcworld.com/article/2050334/john-mcafees-
secure-a...](http://www.pcworld.com/article/2050334/john-mcafees-secure-
anonymity-box-bucks-the-nsa.html)

------
steve19
"primarily a semi-auto .22 rifle with a silencer. They are virtually
completely silent and can pierce car doors and other light armor."

Complete and utter bullshit. They won't penetrate a car doors, nor will they
penetrate light armor. Conventional wisdom is that they will struggle to stop
an adrenaline filled grown man, the combined experience of 100,000s of hunters
says they won't stop mid sized game.

And don't start with "but if you head shot" nonsense.

~~~
DanHulton
Now I don't know jack about guns, but I'd heard that .22s can be way more
deadly than heavier ammo, largely because of the bullets' tendencies to go
spiraling around inside the body due to their low force/velocity/whatever.

Can you comment on this?

Or not, I mean, it's not like it's a practical matter or anything.

~~~
effdee
[http://answers.google.com/answers/threadview?id=467321](http://answers.google.com/answers/threadview?id=467321)

Search for "My name is Jesse" and read on...

------
ztratar
John McAfee doesn't deserve any more attention.

------
barhum
This is a shitty version of "Breaking Bad"...

------
hibikir
It could be worse: At least he is not talking about the setup of his newest
drug lab.

------
vishaldpatel
I swear, the things I'd do with that downvote button. [edit: I just realized
this wasn't actually written by Mr. McAfee]

~~~
sounds
You can click the "flag" link like I did...

~~~
adamnemecek
Why do you think that it deserves to be flagged?

